# Tire Leads for Schwinn Breeze (26 x 1 3/8)



## cliffypop

I'm restoring a Schwinn Breeze (probably 1966) and need tires at 26 x 1 3/8 size. 

However, I notice that some Ebay sellers and others show tires at this size but emphasize NOT for Schwinn bikes. Is there something odd about Schwinn rims that won't take some 26 x 1 3/8 tires?

More importantly, if anyone has links to buying tires that will fit my Breeze, I'd love to know (especially if they're links for all white tires).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## PCHiggin

Schwinn S-5 and S-6 rims take only 1-3/8 tires not 1.375. The numbers aren't the same with respect to Schwinn.The bead seat diameter is larger on the Schwinn tire. They are available e-bay. Try Niagara Cycle Works,they may also have them.

Pat


----------



## cliffypop

*Ongoing Tire & Rim Research Results...*

Thanks for the info, PCHiggin.

I found some corroborating info on Schwinn rims and tire sizes. _Still would love to hear of any others manufacturer links if anyone knows of any._


*Vintage Bicycle Repair*
http://www.greenephantom.com/schwinn_faq
*26" Skinny wheel Schwinns, Racer, Breeze, Collegiate, etc.*

Schwinn Lightweights like the Breeze, Racer, and Collegiate used S-5 or S-6 rims, and are most often found in the 26" wheel size.  (S-5 and S-6 26" rims are the same size, just the cosmetics are different.)  These came with Schwinn-specific 26" x 1 3/8" tires with a Bead Seat Diameter (BSD) of 597mm.  Non-Schwinn skinny wheel 26" bikes use a similar-looking but physically smaller wheel that takes a 590mm BSD tire.  That 7mm makes all the difference between a tire that fits and a tire that doesn't.  (It should be noted that lugged frame imported Schwinn "Collegiates" from the 80s used a standard non-Schwinn sized tire.)

Kenda makes tires to fit the S-5 / S-6 rims, available in blackwall or gumwall.  (I recommend blackwall, much more durable.)

24" skinny wheel Schwinns also used a special Schwinn-specific tire size.

20" skinny wheel Schwinns use an unusual tire size, but one that is still in common use on speciality bikes like recumbents.  The Fastback and Stardust (as well as other Schwinns that used S-5 or S-6 20" rims) use a 20 x 1 3/8" tire with a Bead Seat Diameter (BSD) of 451mm.​
*Sheldon Brown*
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html

*Bikemanforu*
http://www.bikemanforu.com/products...NN-Kenda-K23-2-Tires-2-Tubes-2-Rimstrips.html
These seem to the correct pair of S-6 type tires, rim strips and tubes for around $60 shipped.


----------



## militarymonark

easywind has some i believe


----------



## IJamEcono

I've bought tires from Niagara Cycle Works and would again. Fast shipping for me.


----------



## ohdeebee

Any local bike store should be able to get you a set of tires. We charge $15 a piece.


----------



## 826363

I just bought one of these (73 Breeze 3 speed - Kool Lemon ) for my wife for Mothers Day, Nice ride, great shape.

Mike


----------



## cliffypop

Yes, it seems bike shops that market to general riders do carry tires that will fit.

But the solution was to find tires with a matching B.S.D (Bead Seat Diameter - as mentioned earlier in this thread via Sheldon Brown: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html ) number and NOT the "26 x 1 3/8" tire label on the original Schwinn tire.

The B.S.D. on my rims are 597mm. I was able to find a common, if lower quality, tire by Cheng Shin company called "C-83, 26 x 1 1/4" (as seen on the paper tag the tire came with). The numbers imprinted on the tire are "32-597 (26 x 1 1/4) 70 PSI." They cost about $12 each.

I've ridden on the new tires with no problems.


----------

